# An underperforming brahman



## JackG (Jul 4, 2016)

Birth date unknown, when I got him (steer) in Aug. he was weaned and approximately
3 months old. That would put his birthdate around May/ June.

To look at him, he is a very nicely proportioned Brahman. 

Using girth x girth x length / 300 method, he comes in at 703 lbs.

His whole purpose is freezer beef, time is not a problem. He has 3 acres
to trim of good Bahia grass, and gets at least 3 and sometimes 6 lbs of
grain a day. He does currently share his pasture with a 2 month old jersey/beef
cross being weaned.

Do I give him the summer or cut my losses and butcher now? 703 @ 1 year is 
pathetic don't you think?


----------



## Scout_C (Apr 5, 2017)

Has he been de-wormed? I know that cows don't often get worms but that may be why he is slow to grow/gain weight. 
And in my experience calves who are weaned at 2-5 months are stunted and just don't grow well at all. And that goes for bottle-fed calves, too. 

I think what I would do is stop feeding him grain, and keep him on your Bahia grass until late fall/winter when you will have to buy hay. I don't know if he'd get much fatter but it's worth a try, and shouldn't cost you anything.

Do you have a picture of him?


----------

